# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обмен данными между 1С Предприятие 7.7 и реляционной базой данных

## BugiVugi

Добрый день!

Кратко что есть и чего хотят.

Есть распределенная база 1С предприятие версии 7.7. Пользуются ей бухгалтерия непосредственно и люди отвечающие за склад. На предприятии много инструмента подлежащего поверке. Есть графики поверки. И данный инструмент находиться как на основных средствах (например стенд балансировки колес, дорогой в единственном экземпляре), так и инструментах (например 50 штангенциркулей). Есть ответственный товарищ который ведет процесс поверки.  
Заказчик просит разработать систему контроля поверки инструмента с определенным функционалом. С программным обеспечением 1С сталкиваюсь впервые и в принципе из 1С как системы нужно достать определенные данные. Поэтому есть ряд вопросов:
1. Что нужно настроить и где в 1С предприятии что бы забрать данные.
2. Если тема не там где надо перенесите куда считаете нужным.
3. Буду рад если направите туда где можно почитать об основах обмена именно для версии 1С 7.7, так как большая часть ссылок в гугле идет на версию 8.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Обмен можно организовать через файлы txt, dbf, xml, ole-механизм.
Подробнее посмотрите, например, здесь: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2faR/2XsvVbv5o

----------


## bykv

Надо разработать "систему контроля поверки инструмента с определенным функционалом" - это на самом деле просто отчёт  по контролю / отклонению от "график(А)и поверки" а где этот инструмент лежит - не важно.

----------

